# Beef Ribs



## RandyinNI (Apr 19, 2018)

I am going to smoke some beef ribs Saturday.  I have never done beef ribs before.  Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2018)

Do them just like spare ribs, 3-2-1.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

If they're meaty ribs then I cook them similar to brisket. Cook them till the stale, wrap in foil with A1, worcester, beef broth, or french onion soup until 190*ish then finish unfoiled until probe tender. 

Chris


----------



## RandyinNI (Apr 19, 2018)

I am in Northern Ireland so we will see how they turn out.  It seems the meat over here is not as fatty as in the states.


----------



## RandyinNI (Apr 19, 2018)

Any rub you guys suggest?  Salt, Pepper, Garlic powder?  Would you inject?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't get fancy with rub's. We like the old staple of SPOG. I'm just getting into injecting so I can't answer that one.

Chris


----------



## phatbac (Apr 19, 2018)

I like to use a steak seasoning for beef ribs (back or short). so use what you like on steak. Salt pepper onion garlic works well or i like something like a Montreal or Chicago seasoning. i usually put them in the hottest part of my smoker run around 275-300 at that part of the smoker and smoke them unwrapped for about 3.5-4 hours at those temps. i don't cook to temp i cook till they look and feel done. about 190 degree IT someone mentioned is a good temp for them. if its back ribs or a short plate make sure to temp between the bones. if you want to braise the above mentioned liquid recipe would work well and add a nice rich beefy flavor. (just not something i do)
 here are some pics of beef ribs (back) i have done in the past...












IMG_20170610_095500.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jun 11, 2017






 here is what i mean about Chicago steak seasoning...












IMG_20170610_063544.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jun 11, 2017






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## RandyinNI (Apr 19, 2018)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## RandyinNI (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## dl8860 (May 12, 2018)

Hey Randy. Prepped ribs look good, shame about the choice of beer though! how did they turn out? Did you separate them before cooking? Doing my first beef ribs today, just broken through the stall at 160F


----------



## RandyinNI (May 12, 2018)

dl8860 said:


> Hey Randy. Prepped ribs look good, shame about the choice of beer though! how did they turn out? Did you separate them before cooking? Doing my first beef ribs today, just broken through the stall at 160F


They turned out well.  I could of cooked longer but ran out of time.  Tried to cook to similar temp as brisket.  I didn't separate them.  I definitely will make them again


----------

